# Weekend loop, NSW, AUS on two wheels



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

G'day all.
Thought I might post a few pics of my 4 day trip over the last weekend.
Loaded up the packhorse Beemer 1150 and headed from home in Nth east Victoria up through northern NSW with a coupla mates, camping out.
Jeff had a roo take him out putting him down and in to a tree.
A bent fork, holed rocker cover, broken guard, driving light and a few scratches here and there was the result.
The next morning we did a few repairs and it didn't take long before Jeff was hitting 140 odd kph again!
Some of the dirt sections we could get up to 150-160 kph.
Things could get a bit hairy with the thick bulldust causing tank slappers and the occasional goat and roo crossing your path.










































AS usual, the trip is always too short.

Catchya's.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 22, 2009)

You might enjoy this site..

http://www.expeditionportal.com/


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

CaseyForrest said:


> You might enjoy this site..
> 
> http://www.expeditionportal.com/



Yeah thanks Casey. Enjoying that.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's what I was going to ask.
Do you fella's not use swags over there?
Very quick to set up and take down and very comforable.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 22, 2009)

swag, you mean something like this...






Or a Bivy tent... or Bivy sac


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Like this.
You just roll up with the self inflating mat and self inflating pillow and sleeping bag.
You can hook up to your vehicle/bike tree what ever.
The toe end can be used with a short pole and tent peg.
The canvas top can be pulled back so you just have the fly mesh or it can be fully zipped up to keep out the elements
Very popular here.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah..Here we call that a bivy, bivy sac or bivy tent. Basically the same idea. Many different versions right down to a basic gore-tex sock you slip your sleeping bag into and zip some screen over your head.

I can see the allure if your cruising around on two wheels as they dont take up much space.

However.... Not to many hard-core outdoorsman left here in the states. Camping has gone from sleeping under the stars to parking an RV at a state camp ground or RV park with full electric, water and sewer hook-ups.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's a shame.
It's getting thin on the ice here also.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Beemer BTW.

I and another member here at AS are also there on the Portal. I so enjoy getting out and "roughing" it under the stars. We dont get much time for it now...My daughter has another 1 or 2 years and then Well have more time for camping.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah the beemer isn't what you would call pretty, but are just brilliant to ride.
You can load them up and it doesn't bother them.
Surprising what you can do on them.
We can carry enough to be self sufficient for a week or more.

Yes Casey, family commitments can slow things down in the outdoor adventure department, but we wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the bike man, my next is a f800gs. I cant get enough gear in my sport touring bike to do that kinda thing easily. Trying to talk my bil into a trip to alaska and back next summer if we can get every thing in order, 12 days of long saddle time. Probably stay in hotels on that on though, after around a 800 mile day you don't really want to set up camp and tear down the next morning. Glad to hear that roo didn't kill your trip, what kind of trails were you guys riding on? I ride my ktm dirtbike on fire roads near my familys dariy farm and there is no way I would be going 150-160km on them. Thats nearly 100 mph, but the fire roads are twisty and rough gravel. And is that a givi trunk or factory?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Love the bike man, my next is a f800gs. I cant get enough gear in my sport touring bike to do that kinda thing easily. Trying to talk my bil into a trip to alaska and back next summer if we can get every thing in order, 12 days of long saddle time. Probably stay in hotels on that on though, after around a 800 mile day you don't really want to set up camp and tear down the next morning. Glad to hear that roo didn't kill your trip, what kind of trails were you guys riding on? I ride my ktm dirtbike on fire roads near my familys dariy farm and there is no way I would be going 150-160km on them. Thats nearly 100 mph, but the fire roads are twisty and rough gravel. And is that a givi trunk or factory?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah those 800's look trick. I'd love to have a blast on one.
> The beauty of my old beast is it's comfortable two up, even with plenty of gear. It's amazing what they will carry and still handle so well.
> ...


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know how stright you could get that tube without a jig but replacements are pretty easy to come by, At least here in the US they are. What caused your mate to go down after he hit the roo? Did it start a tank slapper, Just wondering? Did he high side or low side it? I hit a big dog last month and right after I hit it the bike started to tank slap/death woobles. I bearly kept it up at 50mph no way I could have faster. I have seen some pictures and a few videos form the dust strom and I could see how you wouldn't want to ride in the rain. The videos probable don't do it justice, What kind of visability is there in those storms. Its had to guess cause in pictures you don't know what kinda lens they are using. 41 liters is a lot of gas, thats right at 75 lbs. I can tell when I fill up 5 gallons, I cant imagine 11 gallons.


----------



## slinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice bike Mate! Here's a pic of my KLR 650. I like being to go almost anywhere... road/dirt trail with this bike.
I am envious of your landscape. I would love to rough it in the outback as long as the motels aren't too few and far between. LOL!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah Pruitt, Jeff is on a forum for the old Beemers that goes world wide.
He won't have any trouble sourcing a fork.
We stopped at a forum members place in Dubbo only a 150k's south of the accident and he GAVE Jeff a brand new rocker cover!
The roo ran square into his front wheel taking it out from under him.
You should see Michael ride that black Beemer. Unreal.
The visibility is down to 100 yards in Sydney, but half the country away were the storm originates I'd say visability would be considerably less.
These dust storms are extremely rare thankgoodness.

Slinger, there is always places to stay as in motels, pubs and BB's etc if you don't take your own accommodation.
We do it at times and the out back country pubs are cheap.
We get heaps of you country folk coming over here doing these bike trips and they get heaps of support and offers of accommodation.
Can work out to be a cheap trip for you blokes.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 24, 2009)

That touratech luggage looks great, I would hate to price it though. I hate pricing givi for that matter. I just recently got some shad hard saddles and trunk for my sport touring bike, Cant wait to get the soft bags off. It must be nice to have people that are welling to give parts and assistance on wreck repairs and break downs. I broke down out side of dallas texas, I got the bike to a shop that wouldn't even look at it. After two more shops I found the part but they wouldn't touch the bike so I repaired it in the hotel room.

Slinger what is that on your seat? Is it one of those air cushion things?


----------



## slinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> That touratech luggage looks great, I would hate to price it though. I hate pricing givi for that matter. I just recently got some shad hard saddles and trunk for my sport touring bike, Cant wait to get the soft bags off. It must be nice to have people that are welling to give parts and assistance on wreck repairs and break downs. I broke down out side of dallas texas, I got the bike to a shop that wouldn't even look at it. After two more shops I found the part but they wouldn't touch the bike so I repaired it in the hotel room.
> 
> Slinger what is that on your seat? Is it one of those air cushion things?



It's a cheap foam pad from Wal-mart. After about 300 miles the seat on the KLR is a killer. Seriously uncomfortable. Lots of guys are buying ATV seat covers to help with the problem. I'm cheap so I spent 6 bucks on the foam pad 

You can buy aftermarket seats for 300 bucks plus. Shoot I paid 4900 bucks for the bike brand new and I routinely ride in the woods and I've dumped it 3X so I would hate to tear a expensive seat. the top Box is a JC whitney special 80 bucks I think.

I just put new Karoo tires on the front sweet!

I like the Sheepskin on the Aussies bike... Maybe I'll upgrade.


----------



## slinger (Sep 24, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah Pruitt, Jeff is on a forum for the old Beemers that goes world wide.
> He won't have any trouble sourcing a fork.
> We stopped at a forum members place in Dubbo only a 150k's south of the accident and he GAVE Jeff a brand new rocker cover!
> The roo ran square into his front wheel taking it out from under him.
> ...



A bike trip down under - that would be super cool!!! 
I know first hand about the hospitatlity of bikers especially dualsporters

Hmmm now how will I trick the wife into lettin me loose.... Be right back goin for a pack of smokes??

I like your GS nice setup.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 24, 2009)

slinger said:


> It's a cheap foam pad from Wal-mart. After about 300 miles the seat on the KLR is a killer. Seriously uncomfortable. Lots of guys are buying ATV seat covers to help with the problem. I'm cheap so I spent 6 bucks on the foam pad
> 
> You can buy aftermarket seats for 300 bucks plus. Shoot I paid 4900 bucks for the bike brand new and I routinely ride in the woods and I've dumped it 3X so I would hate to tear a expensive seat. the top Box is a JC whitney special 80 bucks I think.
> 
> ...



I ride with a corbon that was way to expensive and after 4 hours I start getting uncomfy anyway, A lot of people I ride with do the sheepskin or taxi beads. I have tried the beads and believe it or not so much better, Gets some air under your rump makes for oh so nicer ride. Another cheap trick is bicycling shorts that have padding built in, those are good for about a extra hour or two. That is a great deal on that top box, It looks just like my shad which cost three times more.


I would love to get down there and go for a ride, Would you rent a bike or what? Wonder what kinda distance you can get covered riding dirt in a day. I have covered 1300 highway in a day but I can only manage 300 twisty befor I am cooked.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Good Show*

Al, those are some cool pictures. The picture with the stream looks about as cool a place to have a taco and cerveza as there is

Slinger 'ol buddy! What it is? I knew you was loco enough to ride


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 25, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> Al, those are some cool pictures. The picture with the stream looks about as cool a place to have a taco and cerveza as there is



Aint wrong about that Rick.

Pan slightly left to the photo your talking about Rick and this is the falls that feed it with melting snow. This spot is only 1.5-2 hours from home.
We are thinking of an overnighter to this spot for sure.







Another pic.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Sep 26, 2009)

Al, a rack in the back could carry The Freak and goods just in case you come across some potential firewood...oh wait, I just saw the tail light. Dang! I guess that wasn't a good idear:monkey:

Nice show bro. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 26, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> Al, a rack in the back could carry The Freak and goods just in case you come across some potential firewood...oh wait, I just saw the tail light. Dang! I guess that wasn't a good idear:monkey:
> 
> Nice show bro. Thank you for sharing.



Funny you should say that Rick. We're on the same wave length, but something smaller than the freak. A small saw that I haven't quite worked out what yet. I reckon I'd get it on the bike somewhere lol.

So in the meantime, we do it like this,






As you can see it can get cold up in the hills in winter. (-16deg.cels/3deg.f)


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool pic al

For sure, something small with big time juice will suffice just nice on your ride. Maybe around the 10lb/4.5kilo range or so to keep the weight down. It still has to have nuts in case you come across some gnarly tree. Actually, the 346 will do for you??

I can't wait to see what you fab up and the saw you mod


----------

